# Zombies, Orks und persische Prinzen: Die 10 erfolgreichsten Videospielverfilmungen



## AaronTanzmann (23. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Zombies, Orks und persische Prinzen: Die 10 erfolgreichsten Videospielverfilmungen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Zombies, Orks und persische Prinzen: Die 10 erfolgreichsten Videospielverfilmungen


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Dezember 2016)

Pokemon fand ich immer gut. Und ich finde den Streifen heute immernoch gut. Teil 2 war auch nicht blöd, aber ab dem 3. Film...naaaja. 

Prince of Persia, Warcraft waren auch n unterhaltsame Streifen. Die Resident Evil-Reihe und Tomb Raider hab ich einmal geguckt. Nie wieder.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (24. Dezember 2016)

Da waren die Silent Hill Verfilmungen wohl nicht mainstreamtauglich genug.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Dezember 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Resident Evil-Reihe und Tomb Raider hab ich einmal geguckt. Nie wieder.



Muss man auch nicht öfter schauen, zumindest die Real-Verfilmungen von Resi nicht 

die Animations-Filme mit Leon S. Kennedy schon eher, da die imo deutlich besser sind, als diese gefühlte B-Movies mit Mila Jokodings


----------

